# Mortise jig



## mikelu2002 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Just discovered the forum and registered. I am looking for plans to build a shop made router mortise jig. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm sure plans for a jig are on the forum somewhere.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

No plans but a picture that might help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You will find many on the forum, just use Community Search: Mortise pal

here's just one of many

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2641-mortise-tenon-jig-plunge-router.html

====



mikelu2002 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just discovered the forum and registered. I am looking for plans to build a shop made router mortise jig. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm sure plans for a jig are on the forum somewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Quillman said:


> No plans but a picture that might help.


Your stuff leaves me drooling, Pat.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...es/issues/090/plunge-router-mortising-jig.pdf

Another file that may help! Good routering:


----------



## mikelu2002 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone, you have given me several choices.


----------

